# Incorrect geometry warning



## Nokobon (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello,
I'm new to FreeBSD and try to install it on my old computer.
It has one 80Gb IDE hard disk, which I want to use entirely for FreeBSD
After choosing "standart installation" I get this Message:


> WARNING: A Geometry of 155061/16/63 for ad0 is incorrect. Using
> a more likely geometry. If this try is incorrect or you are unsure as to whether or not it's correct, please consult the Hardware Guide om tje Documentation submenu or use the (G)eometry command to change it now.



What does that mean? 
I've read some other posts in this Forum where it says, that I don't have to care about the geometry when using the entire disk for the FreeBSD installation. 
So can I ignore that message?

Nokobon


----------



## Nokobon (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh, sorry. I found that thread:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1278

so the problem is solved...

But now I got another question...
I deleted all slices in the partitioning manager and selected "Use Entire Disk"

But it don't really uses the entire Disk...there are 3 Slices now.
One calles FreeBSD with 76316MB and two unused ones with 0 and 2 MB...
why that? Can't I use the space of of the unused parts for FreeBSD?


----------



## Djn (Apr 23, 2009)

There are some limitations on where on the disk slices and partitions can start (and stop), I think - so consider those two MB a necessary rounding error, or something to that effect.

And really, it's 0.0026% of your disk space - I'd suggest you just ignore it.


----------



## Nokobon (Apr 24, 2009)

Djn said:
			
		

> And really, it's 0.0026% of your disk space - I'd suggest you just ignore it.



 I think you are right...these 2 MB's aren't that important...

Thanks for your help


----------

